
QML vs. HTML5 - protomyth
http://blog.qt.io/blog/2017/07/28/qml-vs-html5/
======
jamescostian
This doesn't look very unbiased. It shows the "HTML5" version being slow in
terms of scrolling through a page, clicking on a tab, and using a slider. Most
websites, even on really old phones, scroll just fine, and the same applies to
tabs. The slider thing seemed like a very valid concern, but then I googled
"range slider" and clicked on the very first link (rangeslider.js.org) and it
worked absolutely perfectly on my phone.

There were also two things they said the HTML5 version didn't have at all - a
virtual keyboard and clicking on an image. Tapping on images is something
people have been doing in HTML for a very, very, very long time. It's not that
hard, and it works just fine. I'd say it's probably pretty difficult to mess
up.

I think the real advantage shown in the video was the virtual keyboard. I just
googled "virtual keyboard" and tapped on the first link on my phone, and the
experience was awful.

~~~
phonon
It's running on a Raspberry Pi, not a phone.

~~~
jamescostian
I'm not sure which Raspberry Pi, but assuming it's the latest one (this is the
latest one, right?), here are its specs:
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-
pi-3-model-b/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-3-model-b/)

Here are my phone's specs:
[http://www.gsmarena.com/apple_iphone_6s-7242.php](http://www.gsmarena.com/apple_iphone_6s-7242.php)

IMO they aren't super different. Sure, my phone runs at 1.84GHz while the Pi
runs at 1.2GHz, but the Pi also has twice as many cores. My phone does have
twice the Pi's RAM, but I don't think RAM is what made a difference here.

~~~
phonon
Here's the whitepaper

[https://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/149513/Whitepapers/WHITEPAPER...](https://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/149513/Whitepapers/WHITEPAPER_HTML5vQML.pdf)

Yes, it's a Raspberry Pi 3.

No, it's not comparable to an iPhone 6s.

An iPhone 6s is about 5 times faster.

[http://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3444316](http://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3444316)

[http://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3496162](http://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/3496162)

A Raspberry Pi 3 is about equivalent to a Samsung Galaxy S III (a five year
old phone.)

[http://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/search?page=1&q=galaxy+s...](http://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/search?page=1&q=galaxy+s+III&utf8=%E2%9C%93)

~~~
jamescostian
You're totally right. Those geekbench scores are quite different! Scrolling
and tabs with different information were still very fast on my iPod Touch
(this was 5 years ago), and I could always tap on images like logos and they
would work. But I don't have any 5 year old devices to try the range slider,
so that could very possibly be another thing (in addition to the virtual
keyboard) where QML totally outperformed HTML5

~~~
phonon
You were probably not using js heavy sites on your iPod touch 5 years ago.

------
zaro
Qml is part of QT so when they say Qml app it's pretty clear that the app is
running on some version of QT.

But HTML5? Was it an SPA running in Chrome? Or maybe something using Cordova?
Or what exactly was this HTML5 demo?

This isn't even comparing apples and oranges. This is apple with fruit
comparison :)

------
thangngoc89
They are comparing QML with AngularJS. HTML5 doesn't even have a chance

------
dsego
Apparently, the HTML5 version was built with AngularJS. They didn't even give
it a fighting chance.

------
trezm
"The AngularJS framework for HTML5 is relatively new, and a valid concern is
whether it will be replaced by a new framework in the future." I'd say
AngularJS is pretty battle tested at this point... Not to mention that it's
now considered old for the industry and is not necessarily performant.

I get that this is put out by qt and is pretty obviously bias, but it seems
like they should have given html5 a stronger chance...

~~~
true_religion
Angular 2 was released in 2017. QML was released in 2009.

So what he said was true... but misleading. A more fair comparison would be to
compare QML to HTML5's release date of 2014, or HTML 2.0's release date of
1995.

Sure Angular may get replaced, but in 20 years HTML is going to still be
around.

------
steffann
For the Dutch: wij van wc-eend...

~~~
thijsvandien
And for the non-Dutch: this refers to a classic series of blatantly biased TV
commercials (as an attention grab) with the slogan: 'we, at company X,
recommend... company X'.

------
donatj
[deleted]

~~~
mixedCase
It's licensed as LGPL, not GPL. A commercial license is also available for
companies that want to do static linking without releasing source.

~~~
donatj
lol. Well I stand corrected. Now I feel silly. I'll give it a second look.

